# Holiday inn vacation club owners update



## bird20 (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, well, well...  I mention in an earlier post about the two weeks I own that are now in the HIVC program, an original Ron Jon 2 BR and Studio I had to buy in order to convert my 2BR week into points.

So we just finished our 10 days at the Old Ron Jon and we did the owner update.  I wanted to see if they would take my two weeks back and put me in something similar, maybe a little bigger for not too much and get me to the VIP 300,000 level.

The only thing they would consider was taking back the studio and the 49,000 points I get for that _*(which we normally NEVER do, but we will for you!!!) *_Right? and sell me 159,000 points.

Now in this transaction they would credit me back about $6,000 I paid last year and it would only cost me an additional $18,000!!!!  Yes, $18,000 bucks, smacker, whatever!!   I said, you have got to be kidding...

They were shocked that I am going to pass up on this deal and you don't know what you are doing!!!  What's wrong with you....

Sorry, could not pull that trigger....  You will never get this many points for .13 cents again!!!!

Did I miss the boat???  Should I have bit on that deal???  Thoughts???


----------



## silentg (Nov 2, 2015)

No, you did the right thing!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 2, 2015)

bird20 said:


> I wanted to see if they would take my two weeks back and put me in something similar, maybe a little bigger for not too much and get me to the VIP 300,000 level.
> 
> The only thing they would consider was taking back the studio and the 49,000 points I get for that _*(which we normally NEVER do, but we will for you!!!) *_Right? and sell me 159,000 points.
> 
> Now in this transaction they would credit me back about $6,000 I paid last year and it would only cost me an additional $18,000!!!!  Yes, $18,000 bucks, smacker, whatever!!   I said, you have got to be kidding...



How many HIVC HICV points do you now have in total? 

The $6000 you paid - was that for your original ownership, or for the points conversion?

Consider why you want to get to the 300,000 points level.  What benefits will mean the most to you? What do you not get now that you can get by going to this level?

The $18,000 price quoted is probably pulled out of the salesperson's "pocket." :hysterical: You know what I mean. They have quoted much higher costs to me to upgrade. I think that these sales folks just quote whatever they think you might jump at. Then they work their way down from that price. Recently they quoted me a huge amount, much more than $18,000. I posted this, but cannot recall right now. I have heard stories where the sales weasels try for $50-70,000 and sometimes they get it! Amazing to me, but many of these buyers can afford these prices, and do not do their research beforehand, or even after the sale. 

Anyway, I totally agree with silentg that you did the right thing.  If you are seriously considering getting to that 300,000 level, figure out why you need/want to do this.  There are some TUGGERS here on this board who have a ton of HIVC points, well over 500,000.  They are able to use these through IHG and get the accompanying benefits that HICV offers. But the question remains: what do you want? How will these points enhance your vacation experiences?


----------



## bird20 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Total Points*

Sandy, 

I have a total of 224,000 points, 175,000 for the Ron Jon week and 49,000 for the points I bought last year for them to allow me to convert my original week to points.

At the 300,000 level there just seemed to be so many other advantages.  That being said, it also seemed like reading the small print conditions, they really can handcuff you.  Like some perks are only available 60 days before your stay, or 90 days and who can plan a vacation like that?  They paint such a pretty picture with all the advantages.  I thought I could get them to cave, but they would not budge below the .13 cents per point and it was a ONE year offer that is now gone!!!  Oh boy!

We are not retired and have the flexibility to travel at a whim...  I like to have things in place.

I was told anyone who sells points, they get convert back to weeks.

The goal was to get to 300,000 and try and reduce the MF's.  The more I think about it, I would be better off to just pick up another week and use it as a week and use my points for the extra days.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 6, 2015)

HI again,

Not sure how getting to 300,000 points would reduce your MF, wouldn't you just add in more money to pay?  Maybe reduce your cost per point.

At 300,000 you do get a free 3 night once a year at a HIVC HICV resort. I used this recently, not a problem and a nice benefit.

Some of the other benefits you have looked at, so you can determine how they would work for you.  the 60/90 day is pretty much useless unless you go last minute.

Also, check out the MaxxTime offers. Sometimes they are good.  But you don't need 300,000 points to get this.


----------



## bird20 (Nov 6, 2015)

All good points and I will look into it.  

In regards to the MF, I was try to see if HIVC would take my TWO properties and combine them and get me something with only ONE MF...  that didn't work...  HAHA!


----------



## Sandy (Nov 6, 2015)

Surprise! Ha ha.  Sales weasels keeping their game going.


----------



## johndeb (Nov 10, 2015)

bird20 said:


> Sandy,
> 
> I have a total of 224,000 points, 175,000 for the Ron Jon week and 49,000 for the points I bought last year for them to allow me to convert my original week to points.
> 
> ...



Hi Bird,

Right now there is a 150,000 HIVC South Beach Resort Auction on ebay, the current bid is $940.00

HIVC South Beach Resort, Smoky Mountain Resort, and Lake Geneva Resort are all Points Contracts which will transfer to your existing HIVC Account as Points.  No need to pay to convert a resale from these resorts.


----------



## silentg (Nov 10, 2015)

johndeb said:


> Hi Bird,
> 
> Right now there is a 150,000 HIVC South Beach Resort Auction on ebay, the current bid is $940.00
> 
> HIVC South Beach Resort, Smoky Mountain Resort, and Lake Geneva Resort are all Points Contracts which will transfer to your existing HIVC Account as Points.  No need to pay to convert a resale from these resorts.



But, you still have to pay an additional Maintenence fee!


----------



## bird20 (Nov 15, 2015)

*Points purchase?*

Are they still available?

I was under the impression you can NOT transfer points in HIVC, that the deed gets convert back to property and NOT points.  Is this not the case???

How do I verify?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 15, 2015)

Only specific resorts will transfer as points.  These points will not count toward status.  They are just usable as points at your current status.

The unit has to currently be in points before the transfer-Myrtle Beach, Gatlinburg and Lake Geneva.


----------



## bird20 (Nov 16, 2015)

So that doesn't help me in my quest to get to 300,000 points....


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2015)

bird20 said:


> So that doesn't help me in my quest to get to 300,000 points....



How many weeks of vacations equates to 300,000 points?


----------



## Tank (Nov 16, 2015)

1 bedroom 3 weeks, or a 2 bedroom 2 weeks in general. 
Not as much prime season, much more off season.
Myrtle beach example
1 bedroom summer season 124,000 , value season 37,000 pts (7 nights)
2 bedroom summer season 176,000, value season 53,000 pts (7 nights)
3 seasons in-between  with 3 different point spreads


----------



## Tank (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't see a advantage to consolidate units @ HIVC. Every unit has a assessment / point value.
Knowing maintenance cost for points value of week buying is most important.

If you are a points owner, you can add points to your system as noted above buy someone else. (can change @ any time) 
If you had those units in hand when you bought that studio you would probably been at your goal. Normally they try to sell you what you need to get at the 300,000 level.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2015)

Tank said:


> 1 bedroom 3 weeks, or a 2 bedroom 2 weeks in general.
> Not as much prime season, much more off season.
> Myrtle beach example
> 1 bedroom summer season 124,000 , value season 37,000 pts (7 nights)
> ...



Thanks you for the information.


----------



## bird20 (Nov 18, 2015)

They actually did last year try and sell me enough points to get to the 300,000 level for another $7 or $8,000 on top what I had to buy to convert my current 2BR to points.

If I didn't buy "IN" to the system, they were not going to convert my week because I bought it re-sale before they took over the Ron Jon.

On the other hand, from what I have been told, YOU CANNOT PURCHASE HIVC POINTS RESALE AND ADD THEM TO YOUR ACCOUNT...  If this is wrong, someone please correct me and tell me how.  The sales manager said, ANY week bought on the resale market as points, gets converted back to a week...

I was also warned by a resale company that was selling weeks on EBAY the same thing, he said if you see anyone selling points, be very weary...


----------



## johndeb (Nov 18, 2015)

bird20 said:


> They actually did last year try and sell me enough points to get to the 300,000 level for another $7 or $8,000 on top what I had to buy to convert my current 2BR to points.
> 
> If I didn't buy "IN" to the system, they were not going to convert my week because I bought it re-sale before they took over the Ron Jon.
> 
> ...




If you have an existing HIVC Account and buy a resale contract from South Beach Resort (Myrtle Beach), Smoky Mountain (Gatlinburg), or Lake Geneva (Wisconsin), these will transfer and be added to your Points Account.  I don't think the resale Points are counted towards your membership level, but there are exceptions made if/when you upgrade something through HIVC.  Also, who knows if/when this could change?  I've been told a few times during an upgrade negotiation that "This is the last time you will be able to bring-in a resale contract" yet I was able to add another one recently.


----------



## bird20 (Nov 18, 2015)

Interesting, so I can buy points from one of those properties, but if they do not count to my goal of 300,000 then that doesn't help me and only straps me with another MF...

Thanks for the info.


----------



## johndeb (Nov 19, 2015)

bird20 said:


> Interesting, so I can buy points from one of those properties, but if they do not count to my goal of 300,000 then that doesn't help me and only straps me with another MF...
> 
> Thanks for the info.



Well, that depends if your goal to have 300,000 Points solely to achieve the "Preferred" Membership level or if you really need 300,000 Points to get the amount of vacation time you want?  Either upgrading through HIVC or buying resale HIVC Points contracts, you're going to have additional maintenance fees.

If you just want additional HIVC Vacations without any financial commitment, just contact me and I'll provide you with a rental at a lower cost than an additional maintenance fee.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 19, 2015)

I just thought of something that is confusing:

If you are able to buy resale points at one of the resorts mentioned, and those points go into your HIVC HICV account, what is the difference if it does not count towards the next level. How can these new points NOT count to increase the points in your account?  Does HIVC just give you another account with the resale points?

For example, if one gets to 300,000+ points, they still have use of these points through their account, right?  How does HIVC exclude a person from the level benefits. I haven't heard of this limitation on TUG before. I have heard of some folks not getting points to begin with because they bought at a resort that does not transfer points. But if they buy from one of the resorts mentioned, don't these go into the person's account?

Would such a person have the ability to reserve and trade their points, but not get the free 3 night per year? Or not get the free upgrade once per year? Or whatever level benefits there are at that level.  Would they only continue to receive the level benefits that existed at their prior membership, even though they are paying additional MFs. Is this what they mean when they say you can add the points, but not get the membership level?

thanks


----------



## johndeb (Nov 19, 2015)

Sandy said:


> I just thought of something that is confusing:
> 
> If you are able to buy resale points at one of the resorts mentioned, and those points go into your HIVC HICV account, what is the difference if it does not count towards the next level. How can these new points NOT count to increase the points in your account?  Does HIVC just give you another account with the resale points?
> 
> ...



Sandy,

You are correct.  In fact I have bought resale Points Contracts that are included in my membership status.  However, I am reluctant to advise another TUG member on this issue because HIVC can always restrict/change/prohibit these resales from being included.  I would never want to be responsible for providing another Tugger with information that might not be a 100% reliable.  I have been told a few times during upgrade meetings that HIVC is not going to continue to allow resales to be included.  I have not had any resales excluded from counting toward my membership level.  In my opinion, HIVC reserves the right to impose limitations on how resales are treated on an individual basis.

John


----------



## Sandy (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks, that makes sense.  I couldn't figure out how they might limit ones ability to reserve using their points, or to require an additional account. 

But, they certainly can change the rules any time that they want. We have all seen how this is done through the years with various resorts.


----------



## johndeb (Nov 20, 2015)

Sandy said:


> Thanks, that makes sense.  I couldn't figure out how they might limit ones ability to reserve using their points, or to require an additional account.
> 
> But, they certainly can change the rules any time that they want. We have all seen how this is done through the years with various resorts.



HIVC has complete knowledge of any resale contracts in your Account.  They have "Right of First Refusal" before any ownership is Transferred.  So, whatever you own from a resale shows up in your Account as a resale.  It would very simple for HIVC to identify and exclude resale points from counting toward your membership level.  This would not require a separate Account or any restriction on using your resale points, the resale points could be simply not included towards your membership benefits level.  In my experience, HIVC has not excluded resale points from counting toward your membership level.  But there is no guarantee they will continue this practice.  To be clear, I would NOT anticipate HIVC to take away the membership benefit achieved through the purchase of resale contracts in the past.  However, they could very well exclude future resale purchases.  Also, depending on each situation involved, they could decide to allow resales on a case by case basis.  It's not spelled out anywhere in any HIVC Documents that I have read, so I always discuss my intentions with HIVC in advance and prior to making a resale purchase.


----------



## bird20 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info...  it sounds like a gamble to purchase a resort with points and whether or not they will allow them to count in my account towards the "Preferred" level.

Also, by buying another resort with points, there is another maint. fee.

I think you are right, it would be easier to just rent another week and we would be done with it, or use EXTRA weeks through RCI....

I think I have convinced myself to give up the quest for 300,000 level and just stay with what I have.  It is working so far and we really don't have the time to vacation too much more at this time anyway...  We were thinking about in a few more years and trying to get our self's set up for then.


----------



## Sandy (Nov 21, 2015)

I'll slightly disagree with this part of your post:



johndeb said:


> HIVC has complete knowledge of any resale contracts in your Account.  They have "Right of First Refusal" before any ownership is Transferred.  So, whatever you own from a resale shows up in your Account as a resale.



We bought all three of our units on ebay. This was before the change over to HIVC HICV.  Whenever we go to an update meeting (3x) the rep looks at our account and says something like, "Oh I see you paid $9,000. 14,000, and 6000 for your units."  The first time this happened, I did not realize what was going on. The second time, I asked more questions and realized that they were referring to the original owner who bought the units years ago. 

I corrected the rep, telling her that we bought resale. She made some notes in the record.  However, this past June we got the same response - "Oh I see you paid $$$"  I guess they tell the reps this because if it looks like we paid close to $30,000, it is  not a big leap to buy a package for "only" $15,000 additional dollars, and the reps think that they have a chance with us.

Once they realize we paid pennies on the dollar, they stop their pitch and get real.

My only disagreement is that these were all resales but do not show up in our account as resales. They show up like we are the prior owners.  Perhaps this is a unique situation on how the Summer Bay Desert Club came into several ownership hands before transferring over to HICV.  I don't know.


----------



## Tank (Nov 21, 2015)

So Johndeb have you been to a update since these points were added to your status?


----------



## silentg (Nov 21, 2015)

Tank said:


> So Johndeb have you been to a update since these points were added to your status?



We own a points based week at Orange Lake Orlando. We have 127,000 points per year. Have converted them to IHG and used some for trades into other HICV. Why is 300,00 points the magic number for you?
Silentg


----------



## johndeb (Nov 21, 2015)

Sandy said:


> I'll slightly disagree with this part of your post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is what I know...... if you purchased a resale that was part of HIVC, then a "Right of First Refusal" by HIVC is a requirement before the Transfer is processed by HIVC.  HIVC has never used their "Right of First Refusal" but a copy of the sales contract is required to be included when the transfer request is submitted to HIVC.  Whatever sales price is indicated on the Sales Agreement, is recorded by HIVC and it is noted as a resale on your HIVC Account.  If a timeshare resale purchase occured at a resort prior to HIVC ownership, I have no idea how HIVC would ever know if you were the original purchaser or bought on resale.


----------



## johndeb (Nov 21, 2015)

silentg said:


> We own a points based week at Orange Lake Orlando. We have 127,000 points per year. Have converted them to IHG and used some for trades into other HICV. Why is 300,00 points the magic number for you?
> Silentg



HIVC awards additional membership benefits depending on how many points you own. A "Preferred" level is 300,000 to 499,999, a "Premiere" level is 500,000 to 749,999, a "Prestige" level is 750,000 to 999,999, and an "Elite" level is 1,000,000 and above.  If you are satisfied with 127,000 and that meets your timeshare vacation objectives, there is no reason to spend any more money to achieve a higher membership level.  However, if you think at some point in the future you may want to increase your timeshare vacation objectives, it might be beneficial to review the membership benefits for each level to evaluate the cost and value of adding additional points that might help you achieve your goals.  In my opinion, it's better to be conservative because every additional points contract you own comes with a lifetime maintenance fee.


----------



## skotrla (Jan 4, 2016)

johndeb said:


> If you have an existing HIVC Account and buy a resale contract from South Beach Resort (Myrtle Beach), Smoky Mountain (Gatlinburg), or Lake Geneva (Wisconsin), these will transfer and be added to your Points Account.  I don't think the resale Points are counted towards your membership level, but there are exceptions made if/when you upgrade something through HIVC.  Also, who knows if/when this could change?  I've been told a few times during an upgrade negotiation that "This is the last time you will be able to bring-in a resale contract" yet I was able to add another one recently.



It's not just if you already have an account - my initial Lake Geneva purchase created a new HICV points account.

-Scott
Owner, Google+ HICV Group


----------



## skotrla (Jan 4, 2016)

johndeb said:


> Here is what I know...... if you purchased a resale that was part of HIVC, then a "Right of First Refusal" by HIVC is a requirement before the Transfer is processed by HIVC.  HIVC has never used their "Right of First Refusal" but a copy of the sales contract is required to be included when the transfer request is submitted to HIVC.  Whatever sales price is indicated on the Sales Agreement, is recorded by HIVC and it is noted as a resale on your HIVC Account.  If a timeshare resale purchase occured at a resort prior to HIVC ownership, I have no idea how HIVC would ever know if you were the original purchaser or bought on resale.



The HICV/OLCC Deeding department has a copy of the deed that made you an owner, which shows who you bought the unit from.

-Scott
Owner, Google+ HICV Group


----------



## skotrla (Jan 4, 2016)

bird20 said:


> Well, well, well...  I mention in an earlier post about the two weeks I own that are now in the HIVC program, an original Ron Jon 2 BR and Studio I had to buy in order to convert my 2BR week into points.
> 
> So we just finished our 10 days at the Old Ron Jon and we did the owner update.  I wanted to see if they would take my two weeks back and put me in something similar, maybe a little bigger for not too much and get me to the VIP 300,000 level.
> 
> ...



Reached back out to HICV in September and was offered $8K with closing for 68K odd unit with $707 maintenance in use year to bring over 1 owned unit and 3 units in next 60 days.  Previous offer was $11K with closing for 45K annual unit with $267 maintenance.

You could pair either of these offers with a free fixed week off Ebay in the range of $800/year for 200K points.

-Scott
Owner, Google+ HICV Group


----------



## dotnetnerd (Jan 12, 2016)

Here's our situation, it's very similar to bird20

-We have a Cape Canaveral HICV worth 175,000 points
-last year we bought a 1-bdrm EVEN at Orange Lake for $5000 (to get us "into the system")
worth 59,000

-yesterday we made this deal:
HICV bought back our Orange Lake and got us a Las Vegas unit worth 148,000 , Odd years only
Purchase price was $18000 but they bought back our OL for the $5000 we paid for a net of $13000

So we're only above 300,000 points every OTHER year - therefore not actually Preferred yet.

They're giving us a 2 year free Preferred status trial in hopes we'll later buy another week to push us into Preferred.

Bottom line, we're paying $18,000 for a Vegas unit worth 148000 points every* OTHER* year.

We're considering rescinding. The cost to get into Preferred (300,000+) just seems too steep.


----------



## MagicMedic (Jan 12, 2016)

There is a legitimate and much cheaper way to achieve the Preferred status with HICV.   Orange Lake resorts (OL), the owner of HICV, will let you convert properties bought on the resale market to HICV points IF you purchase a property from them also.  I just did this to upgrade to Elite Status. Until this past November, a minimum purchase of $8500 from OL would permit you to convert up to two properties that you already own into HICV points. In November, the minimum purchase went up but I don't know by how much. The best way to get the status you want is to purchase a HICV property or two on the resale market and the buy one from OL.  The KEY is to understand both the value (in points)of what you are purchasing on the resale market as well as the maintenance fee per 1000 HICV points.  There are PLENTY of free or bargain basement HICV properties that people want to unload, but most of them have a high maintenance fee (MF) per 1000HICV POINTS. Do not allow yourself to be tempted by the low or zero purchase price. The lowest maintenance cost units are large units in diamond or platinum weeks (preferably signature collection units).  There is a HUGE difference in maintenance cost per 1000 points. In my research the most expensive resale unit had a MF of $10.6 per 1000 points and the lowest cost was $3.6 per 1000 points.  Highest cost is Williamsburg. Lowest is Marco Island. I just purchased a Marco unit worth 325,000 points for $3750.  I have been doing extensive research and feel very good about my recent purchases.  Also, I called OL and spoke to them directly.  I told them what I intended to do, they said ok, and I had it verified by email.  I was cautioned by my contact at OL  there has been recent talk about closing the window of opportunity for converting resale units.  I don't know if this will happen or not.  Hope this helps.


----------



## dotnetnerd (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Magic, that's very helpful.

I have the chance to pick up another Cape Canaveral 2 bdrm oceanside unit from a family member for free (175,000 pts).

I'll see if HICV will allow me to convert it to points.


----------



## johndeb (Jan 15, 2016)

*HIVC*



MagicMedic said:


> There is a legitimate and much cheaper way to achieve the Preferred status with HICV.   Orange Lake resorts (OL), the owner of HICV, will let you convert properties bought on the resale market to HICV points IF you purchase a property from them also.  I just did this to upgrade to Elite Status. Until this past November, a minimum purchase of $8500 from OL would permit you to convert up to two properties that you already own into HICV points. In November, the minimum purchase went up but I don't know by how much. The best way to get the status you want is to purchase a HICV property or two on the resale market and the buy one from OL.  The KEY is to understand both the value (in points)of what you are purchasing on the resale market as well as the maintenance fee per 1000 HICV points.  There are PLENTY of free or bargain basement HICV properties that people want to unload, but most of them have a high maintenance fee (MF) per 1000HICV POINTS. Do not allow yourself to be tempted by the low or zero purchase price. The lowest maintenance cost units are large units in diamond or platinum weeks (preferably signature collection units).  There is a HUGE difference in maintenance cost per 1000 points. In my research the most expensive resale unit had a MF of $10.6 per 1000 points and the lowest cost was $3.6 per 1000 points.  Highest cost is Williamsburg. Lowest is Marco Island. I just purchased a Marco unit worth 325,000 points for $3750.  I have been doing extensive research and feel very good about my recent purchases.  Also, I called OL and spoke to them directly.  I told them what I intended to do, they said ok, and I had it verified by email.  I was cautioned by my contact at OL  there has been recent talk about closing the window of opportunity for converting resale units.  I don't know if this will happen or not.  Hope this helps.



I've done some similar research and here's what I have found.  Las Vegas Desert Club 2 bedroom lock-off Season 3 (Diamond) = 226,000 Points for $601.00 maintenance fee or $2.70/1000.  River Island 3 bedroom Pool view lock-off (Holiday Season) = 353,000 Points for $1000 maintenance fee or $2.80/1000.  Ascutney Mountain 3 bedroom lock-off (Diamond) = 356,000 Points for $1036 maintenance fee or $2.91/1000.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 16, 2016)

I've heard River Island holiday weeks are regularly taken by ROFR even some platinum weeks.  It is easier to pass ROFR for 3 br holiday weeks in the other sections but they only get 244,000 points for around $950 in MF's.


----------



## johndeb (Jan 16, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I've heard River Island holiday weeks are regularly taken by ROFR even some platinum weeks.  It is easier to pass ROFR for 3 br holiday weeks in the other sections but they only get 244,000 points for around $950 in MF's.



I have never encountered a situation where HIVC excersized their ROFR on a resale, including the resale of a "Signature Collection"?  If these were "regularly taken by ROFR", I think I would have encountered one that would have been taken, but it has not happened to me?  In fact, a source at HIVC has informed me that they do not make a practice of using their ROFR?


----------



## skotrla (Jan 17, 2016)

johndeb said:


> I have never encountered a situation where HIVC excersized their ROFR on a resale, including the resale of a "Signature Collection"?  If these were "regularly taken by ROFR", I think I would have encountered one that would have been taken, but it has not happened to me?  In fact, a source at HIVC has informed me that they do not make a practice of using their ROFR?



I can't imagine they would exercise ROFR on units at fixed week properties where they have a chance to upsell the buyer into HICV for $10K.

-Scott Kotrla
Owner, Google+ HICV Group


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 17, 2016)

By exercising ROFR, they have that inventory to add to the points program and then can sell it for $$$.  They have enough regular weeks so rarely exercise but some of the diamond holiday inventory would be something they would want to buy back in order to resell.


----------



## got4boys (Jan 17, 2016)

I had a unit taken by Holiday Inn - ROFR - Holiday week - 52 at River Island.

I was not surprised that it was taken. I won it on ebay for $100.


----------



## johndeb (Feb 8, 2016)

Were you a Holiday Inn Club owner when they exercised their ROFR?  I am wondering if being an owner might make a difference?


----------

